# More fuzzy/rex baby picures. And measurements!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of my weird little short haired fuzzies, and their rex sibling. 
As well as their big mama! Some pics taken on a ruler, for reference.

The babies have only had their eyes open for about 4 days, and they're already between 4 and 5 inchers! Big babies! The mom is about 9 inches long, and I'm hoping the babies will actually outgrow her.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Rex babies are always super cute


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so cute!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I just adore your short haired fuzzies- the one nearest your fingers with the dark nose is sooo sweet! I wished you lived a little closer,I'd definitely have to beg you to sell him/her to me


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They are really cute. I love them, I'm probably most proud of these guys, out of any of my mice so far.  
The one with the fuzzy face is a girl, and the other one, is a boy. Jack told me recently that females hormones can affect their hair growth, and I suspect that may be why she has a slight covering of fur on her, and the male does not have nearly so much. 

I don't know if it can cause the fur cycles this early. But who knows! Maybe if there was one more baby, I'd have another one to compare to. 
I'm deffinately going to pair the parents of these guys up again. These little bubs are awesome.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

3 inch body length is not very big.  You'll see what I mean if you ever have robust show mice. 

They are very cute, though. The fuzzy hairless(es) especially.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well. The measurements are impressive to me, because it's an increase in size, which is what I'm going for in these mice.

A lot of the fuzzy/frizzle/hairless mice I've come across have had very small bodies, and I don't know if that's common or not. But I'd just like to breed mine into a good size.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

It is common in pet breeders as is small size in the other varieties with pet breeders.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I had some show fuzzies who were the largest mice I'd ever had at that point. They were from Kristin (My Little Mousery), who isn't very active these days. But they were ginormous. I will look for pictures.

Edit: 









The pet-store-derived brindle she's beside was the same age as her in the picture (8 weeks).

This helps put their tails in perspective:









She grew to be around a foot long, including tail.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd love to breed mine up to 'ginor-mouse' proportions! That's one of my favorite traits in a mouse, the bigger the better imo. 

My main goal, and intentions with my breeding these guys, is size!
I have a nice pair from 306 mousery, that are quite large. Maybe 10 inches long on the female, though I haven't measured her for proof.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

When you say 10 inches you make it hard to judge how big the mouse is, sans-tail. What body lengths are you talking about?

I don't know if the mouse is 5 and 5 or if the mouse is 6 and 4 because of how tails can vary.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice mouse there Jack!

WNT: I'm not sure, I haven't taken measurements. I have a good picture of the female though in here somewhere ... 
-rummage-

Not that you can tell her measurements from the photo, but it gives you a better perspective on tail vs body length on her. 









I know it's not terribly impressive that my babies are the sizes they are. But it's a step forward for me. I have a goal, I'm no where near it, but I -am- working towards it.


----------

